# Nomic



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

This is a game of Nomic and the starting rules are as follows:

1: Any player may set forth a motion to take some official action. Official actions include, but are not limited to, amendment of or additions of rules.

2: All official motions must be in bold and italics and begin with "*I make a motion to...*" Additionally, official motions must end with "*For the purposes of voting, this motion shall be referred to as [username]'s motion to...*", followed by a summary of the motion's actions, with "[username]" replaced by the motion-maker's username. For example, one could say "*I make a motion to promote Klavierspieler to the ceremonial position of Creator of the Nomic. For the purposes of voting, this motion shall be referred to as Klavierspieler's motion to grant himself a meaningless title.*"

3: To vote in favor of or against a motion, one must declare one's vote by saying "*I cast my vote [in favor of/against] [motion-maker]'s motion to [motion summary].*" For example, one could say "*I cast my vote in favor of Klavierspieler's motion to grant himself a meaningless title.*".

4: If at any point there are three votes from three different players in favor of a motion, the motion passes and is acted upon. If at any point there are three votes from three different players against a motion, the motion fails. If the motion passes, and requires that the rules be amended, the motion-maker must do this as soon as possible, and post the revised ruleset. If the motion-maker fails to do this within 48 hours of the motion's passage, the motion's state is changed, and it fails.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

_*I make a motion to proclaim Robert Schumann the greatest composer who ever lived. For the purposes of voting, this motion shall be referred to as Klavierspieler's motion to promote his favorite composer.*_


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Not sure if i get how this is a game, but:

*I cast my vote against Klavierspieler's motion to proclaim Schumann the greatest composer ever.*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> Not sure if i get how this is a game, but:


The point of the game is to change the rules (at least until we change the rules). It becomes a game when we make it one, if we make it one (if anyone participates, there doesn't seem to be much interest).


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

*I make a motion to ensure everybody is known as Bruce For the purposes of voting, this motion shall be referred to as cwarchc's motion to avoid any confusion*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

_*I cast my vote in favor of Bruce's motion to avoid any confusion.*_


----------

